# Which Rangefinder?



## hicktownboy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thinking about a Rangefinder for Christmas for myself.  What brand, model, etc would you choose with a $200-$250 budget?  Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## jesnic (Oct 28, 2012)

I can't help you with which one. I have been looing at them for a while. I went to Bass Pro a while back and had them take out all of them. No two read the same distance across the store at a pole. Not that they were a couple yards off, but 5 to 20 yards off. Kinda blew my confidence in them. My friends all have them and they all read differently. I still use the old fashion way of guessing for bow and point blank range for gun.


----------



## JimDraper (Oct 28, 2012)

Opti-Logic makes one of the best I have played with they also do a great job of ranging black or dark objects, which is the most difficult to range. I have used mine several times to range bears with no problems.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2012)

Bushnell and Nikon are both good rfs. I've got an older leupold rx-1 that works great out to about 300-350 yards.  I'd buy the best your budget will afford....don't get the arc adjustment. Isn't worth it unless you plan to hunt out west in the mountains.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 29, 2012)

jesnic said:


> I can't help you with which one. I have been looing at them for a while. I went to Bass Pro a while back and had them take out all of them. No two read the same distance across the store at a pole. Not that they were a couple yards off, but 5 to 20 yards off. Kinda blew my confidence in them. My friends all have them and they all read differently. I still use the old fashion way of guessing for bow and point blank range for gun.



Did you step it off?  

I'm going to blame it on user error.


----------



## bman940 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hick, I would suggest going some place that has a few you can look at to see what feature's you will want/need. I've been using a Riflehunter 1000 for 2 years now and love it. The led display is great for low light condition's. There's a $50 promo on it right now, but I think even with that it still exceed's your $200 budget. Before I had the 1000 I used a 550 and loaned it to a buddy who is still using it today.  If you are an archery hunter who shoot's from a tree stand you will defintely want a rangefinder with I/D Technology.

Drop me a note with any question's.


----------



## L204622 (Oct 29, 2012)

i got the wildlife innavations halo works good and was like 120 gives elavation agle and all


----------



## hicktownboy (Oct 29, 2012)

bman940 said:


> Hick, I would suggest going some place that has a few you can look at to see what feature's you will want/need. I've been using a Riflehunter 1000 for 2 years now and love it. The led display is great for low light condition's. There's a $50 promo on it right now, but I think even with that it still exceed's your $200 budget. Before I had the 1000 I used a 550 and loaned it to a buddy who is still using it today.  If you are an archery hunter who shoot's from a tree stand you will defintely want a rangefinder with I/D Technology.
> 
> Drop me a note with any question's.



Where's this $50 promo available?


----------



## jesnic (Oct 29, 2012)

RJ, I'll accept user error. But honestly, I thought the reason for using one was to NOT have to walk it or guess.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 30, 2012)

jesnic said:


> RJ, I'll accept user error. But honestly, I thought the reason for using one was to NOT have to walk it or guess.



I meant in the store.  You should be able to get an idea as to how accurate your rf is very quickly.

In the store, or in the woods, leaves, limbs, displays, mirrors...can all give a false reading.  But I'm confident in my rf because I use it on the golf course, I use it at home when I'm shooting my bow for practice etc etc.  It has yet to let me down.


----------



## mdhall (Nov 9, 2012)

Whichever you get, you better baby it. They are sensitive


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had a Bushnell for about 10 years.  It's held up well and hasn't been babied.  Seems to be super accurate.  That said, I'm not a fan of Bushnell scopes and certainly not their trail cams but my RF has been a good one.  If I was in the market today I would probably look at Nikon.


----------

